# Marijuana and the military.



## Bryanstorring (22 May 2013)

Hey guys, first thing thanks for looking over my thread. I used to be a chronic canabis user, I've smoked marijuana for the past 3 years however I have no conviction of it nor was I every caught by anyone with it. Fact is I don't smoke anymore nor do I plan on it. I never found I was addicted and to this day I feel no need to smoke. Will my past with smoking effect my future plans of enlisting in either the Canadian or British army? Keep in mind I don't plan on enlisting for about a year at the most, and I have absolutely no convictions. It's time to grow up, I'm 19 going on 20 and I want to get my career going and start my life, I am actually very excited to get started! I understand that there are probly a lot of threads on this but I don't really have the time to search at the moment being at work lol. I appreciate any answer.


----------



## Occam (22 May 2013)

I don't really have the time to answer your question, considering I'm waiting for the adhesive to dry after mounting an aftermarket laser sightline kit on my sliding compound mitre saw.  Sorry 'bout that.


----------



## Bryanstorring (22 May 2013)

Uh okay, then I guess there was no real reason to post a reply then was there? I'm just looking for a simple answer for my question, not sarcasm nor smart assery(if that's even a word) I'm sorry ahead of time if I offended you with that last sentence it's not my intention.


----------



## Occam (22 May 2013)

Well, you said you appreciate any answer, right?  

I spent more time answering than you did searching for your own answers, so how can you complain?


----------



## MikeL (22 May 2013)

Well, if you don't have the time to search,  I don't really have the time to answer this.  Also there are a number of threads regarding drug use...  Clearly,  if you have the time to post on here and sit around waiting for a reply you have the time to search.


Here is your answer though.

When you go through the recruiting process be honest with your past drug use.  If you lie,  that show's poorly about your ethics and character.  AFAIK as long as you are marijuana free for 6(?) months when you start the process you are ok;  other drugs may require you to be clean for a longer period or may disqualify you.


----------



## George Wallace (22 May 2013)

:

You have been here since June 07, 2012 and without a doubt must have read some of the questions that are IDENTICAL to those you asked.  Did you comprehend any of what was said in those posts?


----------



## Bryanstorring (22 May 2013)

Alright well thanks for your answers.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (22 May 2013)

...and luckily hitting the 'lock' button didn't take me away from my daily chore of beating inmates.


----------



## Goodeman (22 May 2013)

Occam said:
			
		

> I don't really have the time to answer your question, considering I'm waiting for the adhesive to dry after mounting an aftermarket laser sightline kit on my sliding compound mitre saw.  Sorry 'bout that.




 :rofl:


----------



## Occam (22 May 2013)

Goodeman said:
			
		

> :rofl:



What?  I was serious.   ;D

http://laserkerf.com/  - it's quite the little gadget.  It ensures that even guys like me who measure 18 times and cut once don't find an opportunity to screw up the cut.  It's a nice addition to higher end saws that don't come with their own laser.

You could probably even make proper cuts using it if you were high on pot.  Except for that safety thing, you know.


----------



## SeR (22 May 2013)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Did you comprehend any of what was said in those posts?



It's probably safe to assume that whenever he did read those posts, he was in no state to remember any of it.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (22 May 2013)

Now it's locked,...darn wifi.


----------

